# Villa Wallfahrt, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 16, 2013)

....sometimes called Villa Das or Manoir de la Chapelle, this is another place I had wanted to see for absolutely ages and boy did it not disappoint, even in the pouring rain - another one of those places you can't quite believe is lying empty.

After finding the more awkward way in, we met a group of three from the Netherlands so exchanged pleasantries with the English-speaker, and decided amongst our groups that to avoid too many of us in the same part at once we would go upstairs and they would start downstairs, and then swap. Good times 





































































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633004562871/


----------



## sonyes (Mar 16, 2013)

Speechless!!!! :notworthy:

Great pics of yet another stunning location. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 16, 2013)

*DAMN!! SOOOOO bloody jealous I am!! *


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 16, 2013)

keep em coming mate, superb shots of superb locations!


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 16, 2013)

that's rather awesome, dammit i need to visit belgium again!


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 16, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Speechless!!!! :notworthy:
> 
> Great pics of yet another stunning location. Thanks for sharing.



errrrr what he said ^^^^


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing it dont look like its been empty too long?The Ford look about 1984/5? great images lots to see.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 17, 2013)

Yet another incredible location and set of photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 17, 2013)

Simply lovely mate just sheer aceness.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Incredible!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2013)

That is crazy, and a perfect reason to travel overseas. 
Just stunning dude.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, wow and wow!! This is amazing. Been wanting to go to Belgium for a while now, hopefully this will be the year! Great shots and fab report


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 17, 2013)

Flip flops on the floor by the couch??? wierddddddddddddddddd! Nice one.


----------

